# Joey the weirdo!



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Cute. I'm thrilled to know that my girls aren't the only ones afraid of the weirdest things.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That made me smile. Poor Joey. Glad momma saved you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so darling and funny. Hopefully this too shall pass.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

AWWW he's such a cute little goofball!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha - too cute. I don't think the cat was too impressed.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

That's funny - looks like he was working hard to save you from that terrifying fan!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Silly boy. By the way, he is one handsome dude!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! Yep Joey loves pretending his a big bad scary boy... but actually hes a big suck


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love weirdo Joey so much more than normal Joey haha! At least he's afraid of fans, which is at least less unusual than being afraid of boxes (yes, Mr. Cheese is afraid of boxes).


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

That is to funny! And Joey sure is handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> Cute. I'm thrilled to know that my girls aren't the only ones afraid of the weirdest things.


My two are also, they are afraid of some of the strangest things, it's unreal.


----------

